# cheap clownfish tank



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

i want to set up a fish tank for a clownfish, i have a 50L tank, lights heater and filter, what do i need else, whats the 'cheapest' way to go


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

What type of saltwater setup will this be?

MetalArm3


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

MetalArm3 said:


> What type of saltwater setup will this be?
> 
> MetalArm3


the cheapest way possible


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I mean fish only, fish only with live rock, or a reef system. The cheapest route would be fish only. You would need salt, a refractometer, and Powerhead off the top of my head. Also, what kind of filter are you going to run?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Hydrometer. 5lbs Live Rock, 10lbs Macro or Base Rock. Heater. Powerhead rated at 130-200gph. Lights. 1" crushed coral or Live Sand, or sand thats used in pool filters. water testing kit, tests for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates. Game set and Match.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ahahhahah, leave it to the pros :roll:


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

erm.. 50 litre tank? thats only like 15g. Not big enough for salt really... not unless you really know your stuff. Unless your saying 50g long.


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

MetalArm3 said:


> I mean fish only, fish only with live rock, or a reef system. The cheapest route would be fish only. You would need salt, a refractometer, and Powerhead off the top of my head. Also, what kind of filter are you going to run?


fish only would be great, i really want a clown fish, and i have a inbuilt filter to the hood


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

13g is plenty for a Clown Fish and some corals, no worries.


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> 13g is plenty for a Clown Fish and some corals, no worries.


how much will it cost me though considering its a smaller tank, i got light, heater filter, what else u reckon, and ive had lots of suggestions with fish but all these equipment that isnt necissary i dont want


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

ladayen, it would be big enough for clownfish


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

If this is your first saltwater aquarium, dont do it, it wont work. I started with a 10g and it failed miserably, and i know many stories of the same thing. If you want a clownfish tank, start with a 30 gallon with a 10gallon sump, and then work from there. IF you still want to go with 13g, it will cost about $500-$700 if u want corals, and $300 for just fish. This is because u most likely dont have the correct filtration if u are coming from a freshwater aquarium. Saltwater is infinitely more money than freshwater, sadly.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

$300 for a clown fish! You can get two nice Ocellaris Clown fish for around $30.

Please do tell us what filtration you currently have, as mentioned above freshwater and saltwater are completely different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

i meant $300 for a tank withought corals, only fish.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I see , in that case that sounds about right. Filtration will be key here, so I'll like to here what the current filter is. Doesnt sound too adequate if its mounted "in hood".....sounds like freshwater.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

